# Cerwin-Vega or JL Audio?



## drbh99 (Oct 27, 2001)

Which are better speakers for the car cerwin-vega or JL audio speakers?


----------



## Phishy (Jul 5, 2001)

*Re: Cerwin-Vega or JL Audio? (drbh99)*

I have no idea, there is an Audio forum


----------



## vwmidge (Aug 4, 2001)

*Re: Cerwin-Vega or JL Audio? (drbh99)*

If you looking for bass, I'd go with Vega.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: Cerwin-Vega or JL Audio? (drbh99)*

Without a doubt the JL subs and amps are the best on the market in my opinion. Nothing can boom as loud and sound as clean as the JL's. But if you are looking for pure SQ nothing and I mean nothing can compare with an Illsuion Audio speaker. Cleanest fastest speaker I have ever heard and for a while I was really into stereo. check em out http://www.illusionaudio.com


----------



## vw valance (Apr 24, 2001)

*Re: Cerwin-Vega or JL Audio? (drbh99)*

JL audios are a favorite among audio enthusiasts....but cerwin vega makes or made a subwoofer called "strokers".I've heard of people returning them because it was too much bass!!,(BOOM BOOM














).I personally like the boston acoustic pro-series subs







.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: Cerwin-Vega or JL Audio? (vw valance)*

quote:[HR][/HR]JL audios are a favorite among audio enthusiasts....but cerwin vega makes or made a subwoofer called "strokers".I've heard of people returning them because it was too much bass!!,(BOOM BOOM














).I personally like the boston acoustic pro-series subs







.[HR][/HR]​You want to hear a funny stroker story (get your mind out of the gutter







) but at Soundwerks Scottsdale where my old







stereo got done, this dude brings in his Suburban and wants 2 Stroker 15's with a JL 500/1 amp hooked up to each VOICE COIL!!!!!!!! more than 1100 unrestricted watts per sub!!!!!! The port on the box was so big that I could practicly crawl in it NO JOKE. It was stupid loud, it hurt so bad to sit in it, I dont know who the hell would that at all unless they were competing which it did not look like this guy was doing.


----------



## CaptainWonderful (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: Cerwin-Vega or JL Audio? (drbh99)*

JL Audio All The Way! They Even Have Cool Stealth Box Subwoofers For VW's If You Want To Keep Your Pratical Space And Still Have Loud Bass. Their Componet Speakers Are SWEET Too! And New Line Of Amps ROCK! Much Better Than Cerwin-Vega. (Cerwin-Vega Shines When It Comes To Home Theather, Not Car Audio.) As For Tweets & Woofers (Componets/Satillites/Etc.) Also Consider Boston Acoutics, You Can't Find A Cleaner, Sweeter Sounding Set Of Speakers. But For Subs And Amps, JL Audio All The Way!


----------



## Euronymous Prime (Oct 23, 2000)

*Re: Cerwin-Vega or JL Audio? (drbh99)*

I've had both and my dual VC Cerwin Vega was cleaner for fast double bass metal, but the JL is was a lot boomier. I prefer the JL, but that's just where my music's at these days.


----------



## adg44 (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: Cerwin-Vega or JL Audio? (CaptainWonderful)*

Moving to Audio Forum.


----------

